# D Howard or Amare



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Will D Howard have a better stats than Amare at 02-03 season.

Amare Rookie Stats:
13.5 points, 8.8 rebs and 0.8 asst.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Will he even start? Hes already preached(no pun intended) that he does not want to be a C, because he believes they are lazy.
If the Francis Trade goes thorugh, could we see something like this?

C: Cato
PF: D.Howard
SF Gooden
SG Mobley
PG Francis


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oh I can't wait 'til bigamare checks in...



> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Will he even start? Hes already preached(no pun intended) that he does not want to be a C, because he believes they are lazy.
> If the Francis Trade goes thorugh, could we see something like this?
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly Gooden's been quite unhappy to be pushed to the SF position by Juwan Howard, he's a natural 4. But that looks like a reasonable starting 5 if the trade goes through, at least until Jameer makes a run for the starting PG spot.
I say D Howard will avg about 14 and 7


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

He won't be able to put up the stats that Amare did because he won't get enough playing time (unless Gooden is traded also). I will say this: I believe right now he is a more skilled player than Amare.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO Gooden will be traded.

Howard Stats prediction:

14 points, 7 rebs, 3 assts = 24


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

No. Amare was older than him, and more ready

I predict 12 and 7 from him.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Just wait till "BigAmare" see's this thread. You know, Amare is the 2nd coming of Wilt, but only at 6'8" and way better :laugh:


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Howard is a very similar player to Amare, and in shoes, Howard is only about 1/2 an inch taller. Although I think Howard's game and progression will look more similar to Chris Webber's game and progression in time (his game is already similar to Webber's, and like Webber I think he'll peak late). Amare, though progressed fast and should eventually put up better numbers than Webber (in his prime) in rebounds, blocks and steals, although points is tough to predict (Webber averaged like 26 one season if I remember correctly and I could see Amare leveling off at 24 or 25 PPG unless he expands his post game) and he'll never catch Webber's assist numbers. But what Amare has that Howard doesn't, and it has nothing to do with age, is fire and desire. Amare may have been older when he was drafted, but even if you give Howard a year to workout, he still wouldn't be as strong or as physically assertive as Amare was as a rookie. Howard may be a slightly better shotblocker and may have a little more range on his shot, but he won't get the dunks Amare does. I'm a fan of Amare, although I think he has a ways to go, and I rank him behind Duncan, KG, Dirk, O'Neal and Brand (and maybe Gasol) among PF's, he could be number 4 behind Dirk there eventually. I can't say the same for Howard though. I could see Howard evventually passing Gasol, but Howard will only go as far as his work ethic and desire, which are both lacking.

I'd expect 9 points, 5 rebounds, .6 blocks, .3 steals, 1.75 turnovers in 25 minutes from Howard. Drew Gooden is still a good player, and you can be sure he'll play the bulk of his minutes at PF. As much as the Magic want to develop Howard, if the Francis trade goes down, the Magic could still make the playoffs.

BTW the Magic will likely start:
PG: Francis
SG: Mobley
SF: Hill
PF: Gooden
C: Cato

Even if they don't want to, the Magic have to start Hill. This is his last shot to return to form, and it's in the Magic's best interests to see to it that he does so. Hill could still put up 18-6-5 at 90%, and he's on contract for 3 or 4 more years, so the Magic should expect him to be healthy; even if that's an unrealistic expectation.

Howard will be good. There's no doubt about that. But I think he'll evolve somewhere between how Amare did and how Stro Swift did; and I expect Howard to peak late, in a similar manner to Chris Webber.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> Just wait till "BigAmare" see's this thread. You know, Amare is the 2nd coming of Wilt, but only at 6'8" and way better :laugh:


This is true. Ballscientist I wouldn't want to be you... :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Howard measured 6'10 1/4
Amare measured 6'10

Amare was/is stronger, tougher, more athletic and more explosive.

Howard is right now more skilled because he probably has a better jumpshot or what?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No way, Jose.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Amare succeeded because 1) he was talented and 2) he knew he was the ****. Amare is a baaaaad man. He scares people out there with his dunking.

I don't think Howard is going to be like that.

The better question is whether Howard can better Kwame Brown's numbers. They seem way more similiar than Amare and Dwight.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Exactly.
Amare came into the league and was already tough as nails from his tough childhood.

Dwight Howard comes into the league thinking very naiv and is favorite movie is "Nemo".


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Wasn't Amare old as a College freshman/sophmore coming into the draft though? I know he was old for a HS-er


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He was 19, some month older than KG.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

2002 draft:

HS-er
Amare Stoudamire - 11/82

College freshman 
Dejuan Wagner - 2/83
Jamal Sampson - 5/83

Only other "HS-er" (international teens) in that draft :

Nickoloz Tskitishvili - 4/83
Nedad Kistic - 7/83

All in all, Amare was one old HS senior.

Amare should have graduated in 2001


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

What's often overlooked about Amare is that in the Chicago Pre-Draft camp he was measured at 6'10" and 233 lbs. Dwight Howard is a quarter inch taller (however doctors say that he might reach seven feet) and seven pounds heavier at 240 lbs.

Amare looks like he is about 245 lbs now, but truth be told he did weigh less then Dwight, despite being over a year older and being done growing. 

Amare right now is almost certainly stronger, but when they where drafted Dwight actually might have had a slight advantage, although more weight doesn't necessarily mean more strength.

And yes BigAmare, having a jump shot is "skill" criteria. When Amare came out people raved about his athleticism and desire, but they conceded that he was extremely raw with a small arsenal that consisted mainly of dunking. On the other hand, people are praising Dwight because of his supposed guard-like ball handeling, nice outside shot, and his passing skills. In short, Dwight is the more "skilled" player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare did more repetitions than Dwight Howard who managed only 7 or so compared to Okafor who did 22 or so.

And the guy was saying that Dwight was more skilled than Amare right now. lol


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually I meant he was more skilled than Amare was as a rookie, which is true. Howard's shooting and handles are better than Amare RIGHT NOW. As far as Amare's main "skills" (leaping ability and quickness) Howard is pretty good in these areas as well. Howard can get two and a half FEET over the rim from a standstill. His quickness is comparable to guards in the draft (better lane agility than Childress, Deng, and Ben Gordon). Howard has all the tools to put up better numbers than Amare, his problem is that instead of Tom Gugliotta his competition for playing time is Juwan Howard and Drew Gooden.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I still say that the Phoenix deal is an better offer....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I still say that the Phoenix deal is an better offer....


wrong thread buddy


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think Amare is the man among those too - and always will


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

From what I have seen Dwight is more skilled but less "Mean". Well atleast one of his commandments came true


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that Howard could be a really nice player . . . But Amare has that killer instinct to pound his opponent into submission. I think Howard may always be more "skilled" but that may not translate into wins on the floor. Amare's assets are more tangible right now, but let's see what Howard throws up on us next season.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

How does everyone know that Howard won't play with any passion or throw down big dunks. 
Hell realize the difference, and NBA will be alot more of a challenge and he may realize he has to play harder. The only reason people are saying Amare is better is because they say he has more heart, but no one really knows how Howard will play.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think if he gets the time, he'll put up comparable numbers, not as good, but comparable. He won't be slamming it down on 7 footers like Amare was though.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Amare did more repetitions than Dwight Howard who managed only 7 or so compared to Okafor who did 22 or so.
> 
> And the guy was saying that Dwight was more skilled than Amare right now. lol


Amare can't shoot...

Amare can't pass...

Amare can't dribble...

Amare has no offensive game outside of 12 feet... 

Yes, Dwight is more skilled than Amare right now. 

I don't know why anyone even bothers with you.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare can't shoot...
> ...


True, I never thought Amare was a skilled player. Take away his athletism, he's Dale Davis.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> 
> 
> True, I never thought Amare was a skilled player. Take away his athletism, he's Dale Davis.


Chandler?


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare can't shoot...
> ...



For a guy you cant anything, he sure does get alot accomplished on the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I think if he gets the time, he'll put up comparable numbers, not as good, but comparable. He won't be slamming it down on 7 footers like Amare was though.


Why? He's got a huge wingspan and a 35 inch vertical at 6'10"+.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't think it will even be close...Amare wins this hands down. It is not always about size, there are plenty of guys out there iwth the body but not the mind. Amare has the mind, and plays with abandon. From what I have seen of Howard, it is not even close.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Why? He's got a huge wingspan and a 35 inch vertical at 6'10"+.


I say that because from what I've seen of him, and read of him he just doesn't seem like that type of player. Amare simply has that nasty personality that makes him want to dunk on the world at times. If Howard does that, I'll definitely be impressed, no doubt.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Howard will be FAR better than Amare.... Amare has no game other than a few occasional weak dunks....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Grant Hill in the OrlandoSentinel -



> Hill said he thought the Magic should have taken Emeka Okafor with the No. 1 pick before the draft. But after the Magic sent him tapes of Dwight Howard's high school games and his workout tapes with the Magic, he was sold on Howard, an 18-year-old forward from Atlanta Southwest Christian Academy.
> 
> "After seeing Dwight Howard, it was a no-brainer," Hill said. "Both of those guys are great, but I think this kid will come in and have an impact. I think he'll be a big surprise. It's just something you see in him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Has Grant Hill ever played more than a game against Amare or seen him in practice?  

I remember one and Hill got dunked on.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

He was injured.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Has Grant Hill ever played more than a game against Amare or seen him in practice?
> 
> I remember one and Hill got dunked on.


Just providing another point of view, you dont have to get so defensive. 

I dont think Howard will have quite the rookie season Amare did and I dont think he'll get quite the PT Amare did, but I also dont think it is out of the question either, as you would.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Has Grant Hill ever played more than a game against Amare or seen him in practice?
> 
> I remember one and Hill got dunked on.


I'll believe an NBA player over an Amare-Homer fan like yourself anyday.


Honestly, how old are you?....12-13?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

BigAmare, i think that you have some potentially valid and true points however the way that you go about it is weak and immature. If you think for a second before you post, perhaps you could formulate better arguments in your mind? As I said, i believe that you have some good points. However mindless, defensive babble about why Amare is the messiah is probaly not the best way to go about it. 

I know I for one was shocked when Amare was as good as he was in his rookie season. I excpected him too be a good player, after a couple of years of development. After seeing him play it is clear that he has some sort of chip on his shoulder, and he takes it out on the court. I dont know many people who saw it coming, that he would be as good as he was as soon as he was. With Dwight Howard, I look at him and see him as a much more 'finesse' type of player. His primary moves arent going to be to overpower the defender and dunk on them. I think that will keep him from being quite as effective as Amare was as a rookie. Usually it seems the finesse players need a bit more time to develop. That is not to say that Howard can't come in and contribute right away. He has some serious skills, and who knows? One thing that I have learned is that you can never really know before hand. Just a few years ago everyone was raving about Kwame Brown being the next big thing, and look where he is now. Howard obviously has all the tools, but does he have the fire? We will have to wait to find out.


----------



## rolenphan (Jul 2, 2004)

yes i think howard will get around or better than amares stats as a rookie
but i dont think howard will be as good as amare in the long run


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rolenphan</b>!
> yes i think howard will get around or better than amares stats as a rookie
> but i dont think howard will be as good as amare in the long run


I think it will be the other way around. I dont think Howard will have quite the rookie season that Amare did, but in the long run, I think he will be better than Amare.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Amare was almost 20 coming into the NBA. Howard is 18

I don't think Dwight will have the rookie season that Amare had, but in the long run, he'll be better than Amare. Stoudemire is an athletic freak, he gets by on pure athletic ability, he has very little post moves and can't score beyond 10 ft.


----------

